# Let's see those pix so we can see who we are 'talking' to....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all..from Hildene and Jimmy.....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Merry CHRISTmas from Terry & Tina!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Mr and Mrs. RB Baker. Merry Christmas eveyone!


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

This years Christmas card photo. Evil dog eyes and all.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Steve and Cindy Holchak.Merry Christmas from the HoHoHolchaks!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Merry Christmas from Joe and Kristal!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Merry Christmas!!*

Mr. & Mrs. Daniel Cavazos III


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The family at last years Christmas party


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

After all it is a hunting site. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby...you seem to be losing weight...

Wife and kids are looking good, though....:rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I actually just posted this pic in a dog thread and it's the only pic I have of my ugly fatass in my phone. Me and my buddy drinking some cold ones and talkin smart on the back patio. Merry Christmas y'all.


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

Merry Christmas
Ronnie


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

MarcieU and MarkU. Merry Christmas!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Me and Mrs. Monkeyman1









Son









Daughter









Grandson


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas 2Cool, from Tommy and Elizabeth.


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

*Judlight and Judweiser*

ON lake Michigan


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

With neice and nephew 
Merry x mass


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This one is a little newer:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> Merry CHRISTmas from Terry & Tina!


I got your card buddy! :rotfl:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Doyle, Rowana and our "daughter" Lil Bit

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND a HAPPY NEW YEAR*


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I got your card buddy! :rotfl:
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Took that in front of Tortuga's crib?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

The wife and I at Biltmore Estate in Asheville. Went up there for Thanksgiving before I headed across the pond. First Christmas overseas. Booo.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Robert & Christy Bourland...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

OnedayScratch said:


> Took that in front of Tortuga's crib?


Yes, when he still had a yard crew.


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

Merry Christmas from the Vances


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I got your card buddy! :rotfl:
> 
> Merry Christmas!


LOL.... I was wondering who was going to make my Christmas card appear again! :rotfl:


----------



## Ceejmo (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm the bald guy with the beard, My wife is wearing the blue cap, my mom has the white hair, the rest ar my kids and grand kids. There are two grand kids missing in this pic.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

trodery said:


> LOL.... I was wondering who was going to make my Christmas card appear again! :rotfl:


Merry Christmas Terry. Hope it's a good one


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I got your card buddy! :rotfl:
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Lmfao!



baytownboy said:


> Doyle, Rowana and our "daughter" Lil Bit
> 
> Man that's one bigass Lazy Boy.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Merry Christmas....Gary and Lynne


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas from Jason, Heather and Cahill.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

My lovely bride and I. :ac550:


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

merry x-mas to all were out


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

The Scandall. 
Randall aka Johnny Quest


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> The Scandall.
> Randall aka Johnny Quest


Are those chaps assless?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Are those chaps assless?


Ewwwwww. Why would you want to know something like that??


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Lmfao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Because its JQ man! Where have you been? Only JQ can pull off a pair of assless chaps in those Glammour Shot pics he post and not look like a ****. That's all man dude right there brother!


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

*Let's see those pix so we can see who we are 'talking' to.*

Pat & Kim Townson: Merry Christmas!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

These are. :rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol! God dang that's funny. Lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> These are. :rotfl:


Poor Ike is trying to neuter himself out of shame... :rotfl:


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone -- Chris & Catherine.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Most of ya'll married up son.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Holy smokes, where did we find all these blind women that are so good looking? Married up, indeed.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Merry Christmas!
















Michael & Tracy Quigley


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Me and baby and me and momma.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Most of ya'll married up son.


One of my fishing buddies met my wife, then looked at me and said "Son, you out-kicked your coverage!"


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

LouieB said:


> Ewwwwww. Why would you want to know something like that??


There is something special I've been wanting to tell you Louie. rosesm


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I am the Fat Bastage on the right.

My beautiful wife of 31 years next to me

My oldest daughter ( an Aggie ) next to her

My youngest daughter ( a Longhorn ) next to her and she was married to her High School Beau last weekend

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm thinking perhaps Jim might have started this thread to ensure he wasn't dealing with a bunch of Vampires! :camera:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you all!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's a shot of me and the woman a few weeks ago. Merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*bird brain!*

All I can find. Don't allow photos often anymore. We were in San Diego in 2014, wine may have been involved.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Big bald me. 
14 year old daughter.
My Smokin hawt girlfriend.....and her parents.

Great Christmas Duck Hunt.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas from the Brown family!!


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Merry Christmas


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Marty & Patty Karr


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

The whole family, not doubt that they're ours, huh?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Me and our grandson Judah.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Just check out my Avatar....or...

Hiking the Appalachian Trail last Summer...When you are 76, you can do it, too! Ha Ha
richg99


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Mr & Mrs. RFA a few years back. I'm the one in white. Merry Christmas y'all !



.

.
Now I'm going to go find a real one to post
.
.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Fuelin said:


> Merry Christmas Terry. Hope it's a good one


Thanks buddy! Merry Christmas to you and your family as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Well here's the last pic in my phone of the wife of many years from a couple of months ago and since it's a family thing (I guess but unfortunately no children for us) this is all I have recently as we do not a lot of pics. Well she does but not me. We don't have any current pics together in my phone as it's usually just us taking them and I hate pictures anyway. Lol


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

From left to right, wife, me and daughter about 3 years ago at a murder mystery party. 

My wife really scored with me, I was way out of her league...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Well here's the last pic in my phone of the wife of many years and since it's a family thing (I guess but unfortunately no children for us) this is all I have recently as we do not a lot of pics. Well she does but not me. We don't have any current pics together in my phone as it's usually just us taking them and I hate pictures anyway. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2679474


Bettcha she out shot ya.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

The bride and I at a department function last year.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> Bettcha she out shot ya.


NAh. I gave her 72 of them. Limit is 72 right? Lol


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Oldest, youngest, wife and I on slot canyon hike in UT.









--------------

Merry CHRISTmas everyone!!!! Remember HE is the reason for the season.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Runway, the Queen of our Domain, and Lucy - Wonder Dog of Caney Creek


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

The King and his harem!....yes, all four dogs are female also!








Merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

*Merry Christmas everyone!!!*



Tortuga said:


> Merry Christmas to all..from Hildene and Jimmy.....


This is a good one, Jim! I'm so glad that you posted it.

I just adore you and Rubberback  Of course, I already know what you look like... but now I know that Rubberback is sporting a sweet mustache! It's so nice to finally put a face with everyone.

P.S. I'd like to come visit you soon!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Tommy and Taylor


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

The wife and I in Breck a few years ago...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

NOCREEK said:


> The King and his harem!....yes, all four dogs are female also!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate to say it, but that young lady on the far right could double for my wife in her teens. just WOW! Exact same hair problems(frizz) and curls.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

My daughter and I tonite. Feeling much better than I did a month ago, after a fall.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

:brew2:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm... none with all of us on my computer. 1- My wife and kids in Israel (Beit Shean) 2- Me and the girls in Romania (Black Sea).


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Matt & Katie!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Merry CHRISTmas from Danny & Jenny


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Best I can find, merry Christmas y'all
Thomas


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

See above, please help


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> This is a good one, Jim! I'm so glad that you posted it.
> 
> I just adore you and Rubberback  Of course, I already know what you look like... but now I know that Rubberback is sporting a sweet mustache! It's so nice to finally put a face with everyone.
> 
> P.S. I'd like to come visit you soon!


Ha! Ha! Thanks & Merry Christmas. Your success with art will come, keep pluggin. You have a talent pursue it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Last May youngest boys graduation.*

Laporte Bulldogs, love my family to no end.
Merry Christmas 2cool family.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Here ya go...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

20+yrs and I still have her fooled....


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

ibtbone said:


> Best I can find, merry Christmas y'all
> Thomas


You must have been down under when you took that pic 

Merry Christmas !

*MB*


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Christmas Eve 2015

.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> .


*
Looks like you were at the LoneStar Roundup.*

.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Merry Christmas from the Christensens









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The power of 2cool is strong. We some ugly bucks with some hottie does by our sides. High five gentlemen....


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Merry Christmas!*

This pic is from my 2014 birthday, so I'm one year younger now! That's my daughter the lawyer, my sons and my ex in the picture (the young son is the real fisherman, I'm the hunter and fisherman!). Gosh, I didn't know that I was "talking" to so many senior citizens!!! I guess I can consider my online chats on 2Cool as community service!!! LMAO!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Merry Christmas. ..


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

My gang. The kiddo thru the years.

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Kenny and lynn.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Ladd and Petra in 2013 at Cape Lookout NC. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Merry Christmas from Ronnie and Kathy.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Merry Xmas to you all !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Charlie and Brenda


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

*Merry Christmas!!!*

The soon-to-be Mrs. and I, bad thing is all the pics i have of us two on the phone have two things in common, shades and Bud Lights.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> Laporte Bulldogs, love my family to no end.
> Merry Christmas 2cool family.


Bubbas Kenner--are you related to Dan Dierdorff, football player/announcer?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I kinda hate to say it, but..most of the male
2coolers are a pretty rough looking bunch..

Beyond me how ALL of them ended up with
such BEAUTIFUL wives and daughters...

Lotsa 'marrying way our of our classes' goin' on here....:rotfl:

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL....:cheers:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

U got that right Jim, this is definitely the thread of the year sir!!


Merry Christmas and blessings to all!!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's another pic of my beautiful family.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

The wife and I. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Reel Girl said:


> This is a good one, Jim! I'm so glad that you posted it.
> 
> I just adore you and Rubberback  Of course, I already know
> what you look like... but now I know that Rubberback is sporting
> ...


Kristal..if that is directed at me...the key is under the mat
to the front door of the trailer anytime for beautiful young
Artists... If it's intended for rubberman...well..to heck with
it...Guess I better grow a 'stache.....:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Kristal..if that is directed at me...the key is under the mat
> to the front door of the trailer anytime for beautiful young
> Artists... If it's intended for rubberman...well..to heck with
> it...Guess I better grow a 'stache.....:rotfl:


I think its to you. I like her an all but I don't wanna wrestle with her boyfriend.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Now, if we could figure out how to LINK the pictures to the member roster somehow. That way, when you look somebody up, their picture pops up, too.

richg99


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Merry Christmas 2cool!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> I think its to you. I like her an all but I don't wanna wrestle with her boyfriend.


LOL...that's one of the very few advantages of this 'senior' stuff,Rubberduck..
You can get away with saying almost anything..and I would imagine that her Joe is getting a laugh out of this.

When you git around 85 you'll know what I'm jabbering about...:rotfl:


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

JD & Amber


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Roy and Kelly.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*Merry Christmas from the Penick's*

Yep, I married WAAAAAAAY up, LOL


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

sgrem said:


> The power of 2cool is strong. We some ugly bucks with some hottie does by our sides. High five gentlemen....


Just goes to show that beautiful women prefer masculine hunter-fisherman guys... like us. 

These pics are also proof that female genes are dominant. Hard to believe some of us guys produce such good-looking kids. The wives have definitely contributed more than their share on that score.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

*The Cuellars*

Me and the hubby (Ruben and Liz) in Vegas last month.

Merry Christmas 2cool!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> Just goes to show that beautiful women prefer masculine hunter-fisherman guys... like us.
> 
> T*hese pics are also proof that female genes are dominant. Hard to believe some of us guys produce such good-looking kids. The wives have definitely contributed more than their share on that score.*


You got that right sir!!!!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Ken, Kim, Alex and Xena


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone from James and Michelle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Let's give it a shot this way,Ken*

.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank goodness for beautiful women who make beautiful babies. My kids


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I'm not falling for that trap!*

If I post a picture with my seriously younger, good looking wife y'all will be all like "he married way up". So here's me with a 240 lb hog I shot last month. Oh oh. I think that pig looks pretty handsome next to me. Can't win!

PS. Two meals so far from that hog. Great meat. Don't listen to folks who say big hogs aren't good to eat.


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

*Christie & Jim Jacobus*


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Me and the Wife....this brown eyed girl is the best thing that ever happened to me. Every day with her is a blessing. Also pics of Wife, Son & my youngest Daughter, Me & youngest Daughter, and oldest Daughter & grand-babies.

Yes, I am blessed beyond measure !


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Now that I can use my pc and not the retarded iPhone. 


Ballet night, celebrating my daughters birthday at Vic & Anthony's.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

DGAustin said:


> Bubbas Kenner--are you related to Dan Dierdorff, football player/announcer?


No ha ha.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Johnboat said:


> If I post a picture with my seriously younger, good looking wife y'all will be all like "he married way up". So here's me with a 240 lb hog I shot last month. Oh oh. I think that pig looks pretty handsome next to me. Can't win!
> 
> PS. Two meals so far from that hog. Great meat. Don't listen to folks who say big hogs aren't good to eat.


So instead of posting a picture of your wife, you post a picture of... a hog? For your sake, I hope that never gets back to your wife.

You are a very unusual man.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Me and my cuz.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike and Patricia Rodriguez









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> So instead of posting a picture of your wife, you post a picture of... a hog? For your sake, I hope that never gets back to your wife.
> 
> You are a very unusual man.


LOL, he is a funny guy. I've fished with John and can tell you he's a good guy as well, even if he is a lawyer...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

A little late, but my fiancÃ© Stephanie and I would like to wish yall a blessed and Merry Christmas!










formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Merry Christmas from Joshua & Ricklyn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

We should all be great full for all these pretty women.I didn't have money or looks but she said yes.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Happy Holdays*

From Brandon, Jennifer, Lauren, Caden and Bucee....


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> We should all be great full for all these pretty women.I didn't have money or looks but she said yes.


Amen to this! I had to learn to cook and be handy in a hurry.
I do think I fell in love with the sister of the one in Johnboats picture for a couple hours once. I swore off tequila shots after that.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Fishing in the rain!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> We should all be great full for all these pretty women.I didn't have money or looks but she said yes.


My advantage was that I met mine in third grade


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

*Redduck*

Merry Christmas


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Me, my grandma and my daughter


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Might as well.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm adding one more, these are future 2coolers. My 2 grandboys.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> My advantage was that I met mine in third grade


Sorry, Guy...but yore's is too beautiful to have 'sideways'...


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Happy Holidays from the Meyer/Sepulveda family, and can somebody explain why all my pictures post sideways lately?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Archer said:


> Happy Holidays from the Meyer/Sepulveda family, and can somebody explain why all my pictures post sideways lately?


Turn the danged phone sideways, Arch.....

here ya go......


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Sorry, Guy...but yore's is too beautiful to have 'sideways'...


I agree Jim!


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Mr&Mrs Gnfishin*


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Pic of my wife from yesterday family get together.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Happy New year from me and Momma (Steve and Carrie)


----------



## 2 Boats (Jul 4, 2010)

*Merry Christmas*

/Users/NathanCothen/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2015/12/25/20151225-140013/IMG_1771.JPG


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*My family*

Here's my family.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> Sorry, Guy...but yore's is too beautiful to have 'sideways'...


Thanks!! Here's some cabbage


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm the handsome one in front, ha! My wife, Angela, is beside her mom. The boys are ours. The others are Paw Paw Joe, SIL, and niece.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Merry Christmas*

Just Me


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Man nice table of fish.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Happy Holidays from Mr. & Mrs. Netboy


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year from The Moore's

Timbo & Kitty


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Just me and my grandson:


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

The Whitney family - Charles, Shirley (wife of 22+ years), and our 21 year old twins - Nick and Nate.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Christmas greetings


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Screw you we're from Texas. My oldest son loves that song. Need to get that T-shirt for him.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

songogetme said:


> Screw you we're from Texas. My oldest son loves that song. Need to get that T-shirt for him.


LOL That's my sons wife.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Me and Charley


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Me and my girls...


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

Wife and I


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My wife a few years back at the Houston fishing show. 3 more chemo treatments - the next is Jan 4









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hurley (Jan 10, 2010)

The wife and I


Waiting on the Astros to come out ( our oldest got Correa to sign his ball)


Our oldest son Jacob


Our youngest son Eli


Both together


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Hookem-Guy and Gal*

Dale and Debbie on Trailride and at San Luis Pass Park and daughter Julie with Mom Debbie at Roadhouse. God Bless all of you 2Coolers.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

the scrawny guy to the right...Me..Jason


The wifey at Tokyo after a weekend at the beach


And how you discipline a 6 year old.................. correctly

Jason, Chantelli Lace, and Ethan.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

The wife and I....


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

essayons75 said:


> I'm the handsome one in front, ha! My wife, Angela, is beside her mom. The boys are ours. The others are Paw Paw Joe, SIL, and niece.


You look just like your avatar.....lol


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

L-R: Me, Daughter-in-law, Son, and wife.

I guess I married up. 

We're both from Missouri. The people where my wife was from, called the people where I was from: Ridgerunners. 

Ridgerunners were a step below Hillbillies.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

got my cammo on.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

**** Chaser said:


> got my cammo on.


Lol.......frickin royalty......


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

**** Chaser said:


> got my cammo on.


At least it's not Mistletoe.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The boys and me.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Late Merry Christmas from me, Whit and the pups










Me and one of my best friends/cousin and frequent 2cooler 'Fishinsoldier


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

Merry Christmas from the Finley Family 2cool.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Fish*

Me and my better 1/3 (by weight)....


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Merry Christmas*

From Truebluetexican family -


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Most of you guys are really ugly. But I haven't seen a unattractive woman yet.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

We've got a bunch of beauty queens here...  ...and a bunch of manly men! I'd say it's just right.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Vince here...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Buffett Fan said:


> Vince here...


You sure have some beautiful Great granddaughters!!!! Twins???


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The consensus is we all married up. Proof is in the puddin..


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Most of ya'll married up son.


 Says the Pot to the Kettles!!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Happy New Year from Bob & Annette (portalto)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

portalto said:


> Happy New Year from Bob & Annette (portalto)


You two lovebirds look like you would be fun to hang around with.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Buffett Fan said:


> Vince here...


Dang, how did you get 2 wives?:headknock


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Me and my best buddy Billy


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's my family and I


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*me & mine*

me & mine


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

FireLT


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy New year from the Bonnerjee Family


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Roger & Mary Kay De Spain at our annual Christmas dinner with our friends at Shearn's.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Most of you guys are really ugly. But I haven't seen a unattractive woman yet.


I agree, Bobby...and I also noticed that all of the beautiful
women have big smiles......

A lot of the men....not so much....

Is there a 'hidden message' here somewhere ?..:rotfl:


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

would happily post a handsome man pic of myself (my mom said) if i could figure out how to.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Josh (saltwatersensations), Jamie (me) and our mess of girls!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

In my fishing clothes.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

me and mine


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Awesome Thread!!*

Wishing everyone a happy and prosperous New Year!! No better half, but Ima looking.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Josh (saltwatersensations), Jamie (me) and our mess of girls!


Almost a southern limit.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Jungle Jim?*

In the picture of you and your buddy Billy I'm guessing that you are the smart, good looking one, right??? You really need to consider getting an ear reduction job! Your insurance may cover most of it!!! LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Teri and I at the end of the Port Aransas Jetty.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I thought a picture of you would have to be bigger than that.:rotfl:


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> I thought a picture of you would have to be bigger than that.


And more oval...


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*My Boys and I (TOO COOL THREAD)*

1st pic my oldest 2nd pic my middle son 3rd my youngest and me. Man Yall guys sure have a lot of BEAUTIFUL wives and daughters for being such a scuffy bunch. :brew:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Happy New Year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

My most recent pic


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Awe hell, one more time for grins :rotfl:


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Marge and Randall "Zook" Johnston at The Conch Republic, Redington Beach Florida two summers ago.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

steverino said:


> In the picture of you and your buddy Billy I'm guessing that you are the smart, good looking one, right??? You really need to consider getting an ear reduction job! Your insurance may cover most of it!!! LMFAO!!!!!


:rotfl:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have no idea what these women see in you people. Maybe you all looked a lot better when you were a lot younger, or you're independently wealthy or you're very lucky.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Me and Tater.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Badhabit said:


> Awe hell, one more time for grins :rotfl:


You're still hard on the eyes.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

It's me the minnow


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

All my pics look like "Wanted" posters. Here's one


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> I have no idea what these women see in you people. Maybe you all looked a lot better when you were a lot younger, or you're independently wealthy or you're very lucky.


Some of us have other talents.......
Being neither rich or good looking - I had to become very handy!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> I have no idea what these women see in you people. Maybe you all looked a lot better when you were a lot younger, or you're independently wealthy or you're very lucky.


I don't know about that, she chased me around like a lion chases it's prey. I finally got tired of her running off my other girlfriends, so I let her stay.


----------

